# أبراج التبريد (مفصل)



## عمر الطويل (23 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
هذا الملف المرفق عن أبراج التبريد بالغة العربية وبشكل مفصل بعض الشيئ 
وهذا الملف جزءاً من مشروع تخرجي​ 
ولا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم
ابراج التبريد.doc​
​


----------



## أبو سيف (24 مايو 2006)

مشكوووووووووور يالغالي عمــــــر 

وجااااااااااااري التحميـــــل

وربي يوفقك ويبارك فيك دنيا وأخرة


----------



## abo mahmoud (24 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك و جزاكالله خيرا , وفي حال لديك المزيد من المعلومات أرسلها على البردي التالي إذا سمحت khm_kh*************


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (24 مايو 2006)

أخي الكريم .. شكراً على مجهودك ، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ..
جاري التحميل ، وعقبال التخرج المميز ان شاء الله


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (24 مايو 2006)

*جزاك الله كل خير!*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم عمر الطويل, على هذا الملف القيم
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
والله الموفق ​


----------



## عمر الطويل (25 مايو 2006)

*اشكركم جميعا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
اشكركم جميعا على اهتمامكم بالموضوع​ 
ووفقنا الله إلى ما يحبه ويرضى​


----------



## Abdel-Naser (26 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا اخي عمر


----------



## amr fathy (14 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## scorpin (16 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على مجهداتك ناصر بم مو


----------



## الدايمى (18 يونيو 2006)

وفقك الله فى حياتك العملية والعلمية وجعلك ذخرا للامة الاسلامية


----------



## ايوب1 (20 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخوي 
الله يوفقك يارب


----------



## شذا83 (22 يونيو 2006)

*الله يوفقك*

بدي اعرف معقول قدمت المشروع بدون ما تبرمجو اذا فيه برنامج وينو
شكرا كتير:68:


----------



## pora (22 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## algramy (4 يوليو 2006)

اخواني اريد طرح موضووع Chleer وهو التبريد بواسطة دورتين منفصلتين 1-دوره بين الفريون والماء والمكان المراد تبريده مع Coleer وهي دوره مغلقه 
2-دورة الماء بين Coolin Tawerوcondenser
وهي دوره مفتوحه من لديه معلومات اوسع او مفصله يساعدنا كي تعم الفائده


----------



## belall (5 يوليو 2006)

*شكرا الى اخى عــــــــــــــمر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## usama_2006 (5 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amin22 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم عمر الطويل


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (21 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك اللة فيك وجزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## المسـلم الباسل (22 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وشكرا لك


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (22 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوووررر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## HARD_REVENGE (27 أكتوبر 2006)

الف شششششششششششششششششششششششششششكر


----------



## Mmervat (27 أكتوبر 2006)

Dear Brother i wish u all the best of luck


----------



## يتيم المشاعر (10 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يتيم المشاعر (10 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم عمر الطويل


----------



## الفولى (11 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذا العمل الجميل


----------



## wadood (13 يناير 2007)

*احسنتم*

الموضوع شيق ومفيد اتمنى لك كل الموفقية


----------



## زياد تبريد (29 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهودالممتاز


----------



## salwan (2 مارس 2007)

سالم ياوردة

ســـــــــــ الأسد ــــــــلوان


----------



## احسان فاضل عباس (3 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كمال دياب (15 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر يا عمر


----------



## q23 (13 يونيو 2007)

تحياتي ياعمر حمزة ومشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohamed55555 (22 يوليو 2007)

وفقك الله فى حياتك العملية والعلمية


----------



## عبد الرحمن الضعوي (1 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله الف الف الف خير ومشكور وماقصرت 
ابشرك اول مشاركة لي كانت لك


----------



## فادي24 (3 أغسطس 2007)

شكراً أخ عمر
بارك الله فيك


----------



## غسان التكريتي (3 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/فـــــــواز (4 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووور اخوي على الملف المفيد


----------



## يقظان القيسي (8 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووور اخوي على الملف المفيد


----------



## م.سعد نجم (20 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khatar (3 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع رائع .. وشرح جميل


----------



## الفاتح علي (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*السيد عمر*

جزاك الله خير موضوعك مفيد وليس من السهل الحصول عليه اشكرك بحرارة


----------



## القلب الوردي (14 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فتىالبراري (26 يونيو 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## المهندس الرياضي (26 يونيو 2008)

شكرا"احبتي على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (26 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يأخ عمر وجزاك الله كل خير عني وعن المسلمين . وياحبذا لو تزودونا بأكثر مع أمثلة . وشكرا


----------



## mmaee87 (27 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور.


----------



## ابو خليل طه (29 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي عمر الطويل


----------



## مشاري الفهد (29 يونيو 2008)

شكرا أخي عمر وجزاك العزيز الف خير


----------



## معن خريسات (29 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك و جزاكالله خيرا 
على المعلومات


----------



## قحطان العابدي (30 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مازن البكري (1 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا على المجهود الطيب مما يدل على انك مخلص لأبناء وطنك والأمة العربية ومن الله التوفيق وان يسدد خطاك على درب النجاح والموفقية وشكرا جزيلا...... اخوك العراقي


----------



## صديق القمر (16 يوليو 2008)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## ابن الضفتين (23 يوليو 2008)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (23 يوليو 2008)

سلمت يداك يا أخ عمر والله استفدت من المقال كاملا


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (23 يوليو 2008)

سلمت يداك يا أخ عمر والله استفدت من المقال كاملا


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (23 يوليو 2008)

و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اياد العبودي (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا الاخ عمر وفقك الله...........مهندس اياد


----------



## aborfaat (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووور جدا


----------



## م محمد سالم (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود سبتي (7 نوفمبر 2008)

وفقك الله يا اخي العزيز


----------



## نايف سلطان (7 ديسمبر 2008)

_:32:thanks_


----------



## المتكامل (7 ديسمبر 2008)

يعطيك الف عافية شرح كامل ووافي و مفيد للجميع


----------



## أبوفيضي (8 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وسدد خطاك


----------



## alaa_84 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا أخى الكريم


----------



## ahmed 3x (14 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ...جزيت كل خير


----------



## رضاجابر (21 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل


----------



## اللورد العدنان (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*أرجو المساعدة*

شكرا لك وأرجو منك المساعدة في ارفاق ملفات عن تفصيل طريقة تصميم الحشو مع القوانين والمعطيات والفرضيات


----------



## mody2006oo7 (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لملف أبراج التبريد 

أخوك محمد


----------



## مصطفى عماد (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك يا اخي الفاضل على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## صائب العربي (28 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وشكراً جزيلاً.


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (28 فبراير 2009)

*قاطعوهم تقاتلوهم*

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير على هذا المجهود 

وتذكرا دائما اخى القارىء فلسطين فى قلبنا :73:


----------



## engineer_mohammed7 (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا .....................................................................................


----------



## ghost012 (20 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
و شكرا يا زوق


----------



## sosodeep (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا استااااااااااااااااااااذ عمر


----------



## مهندس سامر (26 مارس 2009)

*رد*

مشكوووووووور يالغالي
ربي يوفقك
وتصير رئيس مهندسين اقدم


----------



## الطموني (1 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## A.MEGUD (2 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*
مجهود رائع​


----------



## rewesh (2 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يوفاك


----------



## ايمن حسين (16 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ابوالناصر (16 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله كل خيرا*​


----------



## usamaawad40 (18 مايو 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## ايمن حسين (13 يونيو 2009)

وفقكم الله ويسر لكم امركم


----------



## menwacy (20 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر لك أخي الكريم على هالموضوع وجزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (20 يوليو 2009)

اخي الكريم شكرا على هذا الملف جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كريم يونس (23 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم عمر ونتمنى لك الموفقية


----------



## قحطان العابدي (29 أغسطس 2009)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk you


----------



## المستشار الدولي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

عمل جبار 
واتمنى لك التوفيق يا عمر


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل الخيرررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## hassan100 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جعله الله لك في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## العراق نيو (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكر خاص للمهندس عمر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## برنس العرب (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور ويعطيك العافية


----------



## alaa_alahmad (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على مجهودك


----------



## spyeng_85 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا واعلى من راتبك


----------



## hamadalx (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وحيد الخلية (13 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا الموضوع الرااااااااااااااائع


----------



## ابوبكرعابدين (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*[email protected]*

انت رجل محترم جدا جدا وجزاك الله كل خير ووفقك لسائر الأعمال وتنفع المسلمينوتستاهل التصفيق علي هذا الموضوع الجميل
:75::75::75::75::75::75: :20::20::20::20:


----------



## مؤيدرشيد (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لمجهودكم الطيب والنافع والى الأمام


----------



## appess (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس عرفان (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (1 مارس 2010)

*مشكور اخى عمر *


----------



## mhmoodk (1 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور​


----------



## ghd (27 أبريل 2010)

جميل جدا يعطيك العافية


----------



## turkdos (26 يوليو 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالعزيز السيد مص (26 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## كاسبر العراق (29 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكر كل من يهتم بالاجابة على الاسئلة


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## hisham dafalla (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور يااخى عمر


----------



## khatar (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا اخي عمر


----------



## Atatri (20 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يوفقك و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## تامربهجت (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي على هذا الملف القيم
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## مستريورك (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدااااااا


----------



## مؤيد ابو محمد (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## waleed almasry (30 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير عن هذا المجهود الرائع والموضوع الاروع والمهم ونرجو من اخوننا في المنتدي ان يثبت هذا الموضوع


----------



## TAYEBG (14 مايو 2011)

ألف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## ASHRAF100 (15 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ASHRAF100 (16 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## سرمد عبد النبي (1 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك_​_


----------



## سرمد عبد النبي (1 أبريل 2012)

_بارك الله فيك

_


----------



## GENNY-GENNY (6 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير يا اخوي

على ها التوضيح المبسط والمتعوووووووووووووب عليه

شكرا


----------



## SAMEH7777 (7 أبريل 2012)

الهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (7 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## وادي الفرات (21 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## moneer2 (21 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## J.Ahmaro (21 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور اخوي على العمل الرائع و جزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## md beida (21 أكتوبر 2014)

‫ೋ҉ೋ غفرانك يـــا رب ೋ҉ೋ 
شٌكرا لكَ اخي الفاضل وانا ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## MOH_SOB44 (22 أكتوبر 2014)

[h=2]جزاك الله كل خير[/h]


----------



## Nile Man (22 أكتوبر 2014)

good effort 
thanks


----------



## isem_abd (9 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (14 ديسمبر 2014)

عندى استفسار بخصوص عمل سيلكشن لبرج التبريد بعد محسبت ال q=m*cp*delt t هل دية هيا المعطيات اللى محتاجاها منى شركة ابراج التبريد وعلى اساسها بتختار مروحة مناسبة وارتفاع مناسب للبرج يعنى ازاى اعمل سيلكشن مزبوط لبرج التبريد؟


----------

